# contactar vs. contatar



## mdbtaa

I'm translating an English sentence that says: "I'll contact Martin, explain what I feel I can contribute and . . ". I would translate this sentence as: "Contatarei Martin, explicar o que sinto que posso contribuir e . . ". I've always translated the English verb "contact" as "contatar", yet *Google Translate* translates it as "contactar". Both are found in *WordReference dot com* and both indicate the same meaning, but "contatar" is not listed in the only online Portuguese verb conjugator I can find, *Conjuga-me dot net*. I'm somewhat new to Brazilian Portuguese so I don't know if there's perhaps a regional difference between "contactar" and "contatar". Which is more appropriate in Brazilian Portuguese and in the context of the previously referenced sentence?

In gratitude,

Michael David


----------



## englishmania

PT Brasil: contatar
PT Portugal: contactar


----------



## mdbtaa

Muito Obrigado, englishmania


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Eu fiz uma pesquisa rápida aqui em casa e todo mundo diz _contactar_, com _c_.


----------



## mdbtaa

Muito obrigado . . . precisei ouvir que de um Brasileiro.


----------



## Audie

Não sei se é impressão minha, mas acho pouco comum o uso do verbo '_conta(c)tar_'. Vejo (e ouço) mais '_entrar em contato_'. Mas, por estranho que pareça, entre as duas formas, aos meus ouvidos é mais natural '_contactar_'. Não sei se isso se reproduz na forma escrita.


----------



## Istriano

Eu prefiro: _contato, contatar _
(mas falo _intacto _e não _intato_, entre outras coisas...)

No entanto, _contacto _e _contactar _têm um certo charme à moda antiga (são _quaint_, como diriam os ingleses),
mas esse charme se perde na pronúncia _kontákitu, kontakitá..._(comum na Bahia).


----------



## Outsider

Penso que é um caso em que as duas variantes da palavra são admissíveis (mesmo com a reforma ortográfica).


----------



## marta12

Em Portugal, mesmo com a reforma ortográfica, é "contactar", porque nós pronunciamos o «c»


----------



## Outsider

Eu às vezes não pronuncio... Não sei dizer se é mais frequente pronunciar ou não.


----------



## marta12

Olá Outsider

Às vezes, porque dizemos tão rápido, quase não pronunciamos, mas que tal o "contacto"?
Estes são dos que não perdem o «c».


----------



## Outsider

Não me choca dizer "contato", Marta, embora ache que às vezes pronuncio o "c". Tinha de me gravar para ter a certeza, e as percentagens de cada pronúncia.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Istriano said:


> Eu prefiro: _contato, contatar _
> (mas falo _intacto _e não _intato_, entre outras coisas...)
> 
> No entanto, _contacto _e _contactar _têm um certo charme à moda antiga (são _quaint_, como diriam os ingleses),
> mas esse charme se perde na pronúncia _kontákitu, kontakitá..._(comum na Bahia).


Sério que as pessoas falam _conta*c*to _na Bahia? Aqui, embora pronunciemos o _c_ no verbo, no substantivo ele nunca é pronunciado.


----------



## Istriano

Geralmente não falamos.  (o que eu falei...se a gente visse escrito _contacto_, pronunciaríamos kontákitu  ).


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Entendi.


----------



## J. Bailica

Sem pensar muito no caso, talvez escrevesse sem 'c', julgando que esta tinha sido uma das palavras que tinham sofrido alterção com o acordo. Afinal as cooisas não são assim tão simples. Tenho de começar a consultar mais páginas como esta, onde se verifica que contactar pertence às que permitem dupla grafia (e parece que nem é uma questão Portugal\Brasil).


----------



## marta12

Olá Bailica

Não me vou pronunciar sobre este artigo. No entanto acho estranho que num acordo que se pretende seja para uniformizar a língua, que cada um possa escrever como bem lhe apetecer. Além disso o acordo não é só entre Portugal e o Brasil.


----------



## Dona Chicória

Olá:

se não me falha a memória  é uma dessas palavras que foi "reformada" entre os anos 1960/1970 pois já era pronunciada com e sem o "c" mudo. Acontece de ,às vezes a grafia mudar, mas levar alguns anos para as pessoas mudarem a fala , e vice versa.


----------



## englishmania

É verdade, Marta, há palavras que mantêm duas grafias. É melhor não dar a minha opinião...


----------



## marta12

O melhor é também não dar a minha


----------



## mglenadel

Posso não dar a minha também?


----------



## Outsider

Há uma discussão no fórum sobre o acordo ortográfico, se quiserem participar. 
Esta é sobre um assunto bastante específico.


----------

